# Mexican Coca Cola At Costco



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Mexican Coke has been found by the case at Costco...:dr

At the Peoria, AZ one...Near Arrowhead Mall.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

what is the difference sir? real cocaine?


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

I've heard they use different sugars in foreign versions of American products. "The real stuff" as it was described to me, anyways. And of course, the ounce of yeyo in each can:r... Should fly off the shelves!


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

yum, real sugar...

not that corn syrup they have in ours.

I assume it's in glass bottles too... double yum.


----------



## AZiKar (Sep 26, 2007)

I am definitely going down there this weekend to pick up some. MMMM real sugar.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Cane sugar I believe. Like CC was made 30-40 years ago in the US, before High Fructose Corn syrup came along. :hn


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Case split??? I'll take a fiver....er ummm .......a six pack!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

My local Bodega gets me a cases of coke and pepsi and a few others. What i want is the original recipe doctor pepper from texas I would love to get one.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

> What i want is the original recipe doctor pepper from texas I would love to get one.


You can order that online but it turns out to be like $27 per case.

Yup, in class bottles made from real sugar. There is a definite taste difference...


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

hova45 said:


> My local Bodega gets me a cases of coke and pepsi and a few others. What i want is the original recipe doctor pepper from texas I would love to get one.


http://www.olddocs.com/results.aspx?cat=Drinks&subcat1=Dr+Pepper


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

bobarian said:


> Cane sugar I believe. Like CC was made 30-40 years ago in the US, before High Fructose Corn syrup came along. :hn


Corn syrup is used because the U.S. still maintains a high protectionist tariff on imported sugars. The U.S. sugar price is something around 4 or 5 times higher than it is in other countries.

That being said, Coca Cola with real sugar is :dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr

I don't like the domestic version even half as much.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Got to have some soft drinks with real sugar in the Islands this past Summer. Drinking those soda's with real sugar was like stepping in a time machine. Much better flavor... :ss


----------



## spaceboytom (Jun 20, 2007)

Nothing matches the "twang" of cuban soft drinks. I had to get a coolerdor to store my stash. Of course it would be againt the rules to post my sources! 

:chk


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

spaceboytom said:


> Nothing matches the "twang" of cuban soft drinks. I had to get a coolerdor to store my stash. Of course it would be againt the rules to post my sources!
> 
> :chk


Cuban soft drinks?

Materva
Ironbeer
Jupina

Yummy!!!:dr


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Cuban soft drinks?
> 
> Materva
> Ironbeer
> ...


Nothing like Cuban bistec and Ironbeer! Too bad Carlos ruins it with YELLOW rice and black beans! :bn

ATL


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I got a bottle at a Mexican Market near my house. I did not notice anything too differentm, but I have not had a regular Coke in a while. I think I need to do a side by side.


----------

